# InternationalProductivityList معدلات الأداء



## هاجر محمد (14 مايو 2008)

مجموعة من معدلات الاداء التى تساعد فى عمل البرامج الزمنية اي فى اعمال التخطيط
حيث يمكننا عن طريق كمية النشاط ومعدل التنفيذ حساب المدة اللأزمة لتنفيذ النشاط
مدة تنفيذ النشاط = كمية /معدل الأداء

http://pm-professionals.montadamoslim.com/montada-f4/topic-t171.htm#758


----------



## مهاجر (14 مايو 2008)

*للتوضيح والمتابعة...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المهندسة علا 

نرحب بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب 

تم زيارة موقعكم الموقر Pm Group 

بالفعل جهد رائع ومقدر ونتمى لكم النجاح والتوفيق وبإذن الله يكون من المواقع المتقدمة في هندسة الإدارة والمشاريع.

مواضيعك جيدة ونشكرك على نقل الفائدة لأعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب

ما نطلبه منك هو نقل الفائدة والنقاش هنا ولا يمنع من وضع الرابط لتوثسق المعلومة، حيث ان الموضوع منقول من موقعكم

ولكن لا نحبذ ان يجبر القاريء لإكمال الموضوع على الرابط 

هذا لا يمنع من جودة المواضيع وتميزها... مع كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mmi_arch (20 مايو 2008)

شكراً لك على هذه المعلومات
ونشكر كل من يساعد في نشر الوعي بإدارة المشاريع و التي نحن في أمس الحاجة لها في ظل الكثير من الفوضى المحيطة بنا سواء في مشاريع أعمالنا أو مشاريعنا الحياتية
شكراً بصدق لجميع العاملين في المنتدى مع تقصيرنا في إعطائكم حقكم من الشكر والعرفان
ولكن يكفينا أننا نجد من نلجأ إليهم عندما نحتاج للدعم والمساعدة
ويكفي المنتدى أنه أصبح بحق منارة ومبتغى من يبحث عن العلم والمزيد و أيضاً من يريد أن ينشر ويعطي المزيد
وإن كان بشروطه أخي مهاجر
فهو لن ينقص من منتدانا شيء ولكنه سوف يدعمه

وشكراً للجميع


----------



## annmmaarr (26 ديسمبر 2008)

la;,vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## virtualknight (26 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على جهدكم المتميز


----------



## عطيةحسن (29 ديسمبر 2008)

يا اخي مشكور علي اي مجهود 
و لكن لماذا التعليق قبل الموضوع


----------



## عادل عدلى (24 يناير 2009)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> المهندسة علا
> 
> ...



الاخت العزيزة نشكرك ولكن لا نعرف على ما لاننا لم نقرأ شئ وعلى كل نرجو ان يكون الموضوع مفيدا للجميع


----------



## هاجر محمد (25 يناير 2009)

as iput linkes for any topic and refer to where from iput link of site and comments may be not put its free


----------



## germino (5 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## zizoooo_10 (3 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالله عبدالرزاق (18 يونيو 2010)

thanks in advance but i could not get the file !!!!!


----------



## صومااالي (19 يونيو 2010)

ليش احتاج اشارك بالرد على الموضع في موقع ثاني عشان احصل على الرابط

في حين اني سوف ارد على الموضوع هنا بموقعنا العزيز هذا وهو [ملتقى المهندسين العرب]

استغفر الله (هذا ابتذال) - اذا كان عن قصد .. ارجو تعديل الرابط - حتى تعم الفائدة لجميع اعضاء المهندسين العرب

خيركم من عمل عملا فأتقنه 

دعائي لكم بدوام التوفيق

وجزيل الشكر


----------



## creative_86 (22 يونيو 2010)

صومااالي قال:


> ليش احتاج اشارك بالرد على الموضع في موقع ثاني عشان احصل على الرابط
> 
> في حين اني سوف ارد على الموضوع هنا بموقعنا العزيز هذا وهو [ملتقى المهندسين العرب]
> 
> ...



الراجل عنده حق في كل كلمة قالها

انا اشتركت في المنتدى التاني من اسبوع عشان انزل ملف ولسة لغاية دلوقتي المدير ما وفقش على تفعيل الإشتراك

اسلوب مستفز للدعاية


----------



## A_Mostafa (27 يوليو 2010)

موضوع هام


----------



## A_Mostafa (27 يوليو 2010)

جميل


----------

